# Breeder in New England/Northeast region?



## Ispiro (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

I've been looking for a breeder that is within relatively short travel distance of Massachusetts. 

I contacted a lot of breeders but they are either too expensive, sold out, too fishy or not responding. GrassoShepherds were the only ones in my price range but the puppies aren't registered, only a handful of pictures of the puppies, no real pictures of the parents and I don't get to see the parents for myself either. Is it still a good idea to buy from them? I saw posts here that say he is great so I'm considering it still.

I searched this forum for previous recommendations but so far, no dice. Ryanhaus, vona hen-c, Wilhendorf, Nordonsten, tarawood, diamondmatch, and others too.

There's no real reason I can't wait for next litters, and I can even save more money for a more expensive breeder, but I need some advice especially from someone who has experience with the breeder. 

The puppy should be suitable for a home but I'm pretty active and I walk a few miles everyday and so does my living partner. I have experience having a German Shepherd but it was not properly trained and although he was a huge ball of happiness, it was a huge pain sometimes. I intend to train, socialize and exercise the new puppy. I have been reading up and watching videos on dog training, but I think socializing and exercising won't be a problem at all. Healthy, calm and intelligent is really my biggest priorities in choosing and raising a puppy. I have been leaning towards working lines simply because they seem to have a healthier structure and more willingness to be trained and obedient. I am not deeply interested in how many titles their parents have but I assume a puppy coming from a long line of obviously well trained dogs would be more inclined to follow suit.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards,
Ispiro.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

None of the Grasso dogs are registered? I know he imports. They don't have pink papers?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I actually got to meet this breeder today and was impressed with her dogs. She was a very nice lady who was knowledgeable from what we discussed. 

Ryanhaus Kennel - Upcoming litters


----------



## Ispiro (Sep 22, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> I actually got to meet this breeder today and was impressed with her dogs. She was a very nice lady who was knowledgeable from what we discussed.
> 
> Ryanhaus Kennel - Upcoming litters


I e-mailed them and called but they never responded. Do you have any idea of how much it costs to get a puppy from them? The puppies that will be ready on January 1st would be perfect.



Jax08 said:


> None of the Grasso dogs are registered? I know he imports. They don't have pink papers?


Oh, I just know they aren't registered in America. They have pink papers according to the website but I didn't clear that up with him.

Best Regards,
Ispiro.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pink papers can be transferred to AKC. If you are interested in his dogs, discuss it with him further.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ispiro said:


> I e-mailed them and called but they never responded. Do you have any idea of how much it costs to get a puppy from them? The puppies that will be ready on January 1st would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not sure of the price of their puppies. I know she said she tries to return calls in 48 hours. Not sure on emails though.


----------



## Ispiro (Sep 22, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> I'm not sure of the price of their puppies. I know she said she tries to return calls in 48 hours. Not sure on emails though.


I don't think it has been 48 hours for me since I called so there's still hope. If the price is reasonable I think they would definitely be my first pick.



Jax08 said:


> Pink papers can be transferred to AKC. If you are interested in his dogs, discuss it with him further.


That's great to hear. My main problem was that he didn't really send pictures and only a stock photo of the parents. No pedigree or anything of that sort. Is it still a good idea? I heard good things about him and we are still discussing it for sure. I will actually edit my first post to remove the part about Grassoshepherds, just to avoid any misunderstanding especially since I'm still discussing it with him.

Do you guys have any other recommendations besides Ryanhaus?

Best Regards,
Ispiro.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ispiro said:


> I don't think it has been 48 hours for me since I called so there's still hope. If the price is reasonable I think they would definitely be my first pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would imagine you'd probably hear back from Ryanhaus during the week. I know with as long as we were out today for just one "simple" event, her weekends may be booked. Don't give up hope!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know a couple people with Grasso dogs, and they are very very happy with them, nice dogs. He does import , don't know about AKC reg, that you would have to discuss with him,

If your not looking to do 'sport' or any other akc activities, who needs papers?  A copy of the pedigree is nice to be able to know the background of the puppy, but for a hiking buddy, companion, I wouldn't care about that IF I were buying from Grasso.

There are also a couple members here with ryanhaus dogs, I like her dogs, what she does with them etc..She is another I personally, wouldn't hesitate to buy from.

What price range are you looking at?


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

We have only good things to say about Grasso Shepherds. We got Zorro a few months ago and couldn't be happier with our new boy! He is a very happy dog, nice nature, friendly, incredibly beautiful and of course very smart! No question, he is the best dog I have ever known. Erich has a well deserved reputation for selecting dogs that suit the owners. In our case, he did a perfect fit. Our guy was 13 mo old when we got him, which makes matching the dog to the home a bit easier.


----------



## Ispiro (Sep 22, 2014)

Elsieb said:


> We have only good things to say about Grasso Shepherds. We got Zorro a few months ago and couldn't be happier with our new boy! He is a very happy dog, nice nature, friendly, incredibly beautiful and of course very smart! No question, he is the best dog I have ever known. Erich has a well deserved reputation for selecting dogs that suit the owners. In our case, he did a perfect fit. Our guy was 13 mo old when we got him, which makes matching the dog to the home a bit easier.


That's good to hear. I think I will take the dive and get the puppy from Grasso.



JakodaCD OA said:


> I know a couple people with Grasso dogs, and they are very very happy with them, nice dogs. He does import , don't know about AKC reg, that you would have to discuss with him,
> 
> If your not looking to do 'sport' or any other akc activities, who needs papers?  A copy of the pedigree is nice to be able to know the background of the puppy, but for a hiking buddy, companion, I wouldn't care about that IF I were buying from Grasso.
> 
> ...


I e-mailed and called her, if her price is within my budget, it's definitely something I would consider.



KZoppa said:


> I would imagine you'd probably hear back from Ryanhaus during the week. I know with as long as we were out today for just one "simple" event, her weekends may be booked. Don't give up hope!


I didn't give up hope! I'm waiting patiently 

Best Regards,
Ispiro.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Von Den Brookfields in New Braintree,Ma. We have a 9 month old male,low to medium energy,black and red,friendly disposition,worth a look.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my latest pup from VOMBENZAHAUS.COM, Eastern German WL Shepherds [DDR Bloodlines]. Very happy about this solid, well boned and muscled dog. At 16 months he is at the upper end of the standard and still filling out. Located in Bennington VT.


----------



## Ispiro (Sep 22, 2014)

I have decided to go with Grasso! Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

